# Kleine Frage zu Teamspeak unter Linux



## SchwarzerMagierm (9. August 2012)

Hallo Comm.
ich habe eine frage zu Debia und Linux und zwar suche ich einen Script der alle 5 mins Überprüft ob der Teamspeack server noch leuft. quasi den proszzes sucht den man ja mit ps -x abrufen kann aber ich habe keine ahnung ob es so was gibt und wie ich mit ausgaben arbeiten kann und das es nur alle 5 mins einmal durlaufen wird


----------



## Bratkartoffel (9. August 2012)

Hi,

es gibt ein Initscript für Teamspeak, mit dem du den Status des Servers abfragen kannst. Kombiniert mit einem Crontab kannst du das dann alle X Minuten machen und wenn das Ding nicht mehr läuft auch entsprechend reagieren.

Weiß nicht mehr wo ich meins her hab, vielleicht hab ich mir das auch selbst geschrieben. Bei Interesse kann ichs es ja mal hier anhängen.

Gruß,
BK


----------



## SchwarzerMagierm (11. August 2012)

ja so was habe ich auch gelesen aber es gibt 2 tausend skripts und welchen und warum am besten geht weis ich net das mein haupt problem


----------



## deepthroat (11. August 2012)

Hi.

Statt alle x Minuten den Status zu prüfen, wäre eine andere Möglichkeit einfach zu warten bis der Prozess beendet wird und dann neu zu starten.


```
while true; do
  start teamspeak # wie auch immer 
  sleep 2 # nicht zu schnell

  TEAMSPEAK_PID=... # PID ermitteln

  wait $TEAMSPEAK_PID
done
```
Professioneller wäre der Einsatz von supervise aus den daemontools (http://cr.yp.to/daemontools.html) oder monit (http://mmonit.com/monit/) möglich.

Gruß


----------



## SchwarzerMagierm (11. August 2012)

was bedeutet sleep 2 2 mins oder was  das mit PID ermitel müste ja mit PS ./teamspeack ... gehen


----------



## deepthroat (11. August 2012)

SchwarzerMagierm hat gesagt.:


> was bedeutet sleep 2 2 mins oder was




```
$ sleep --help
Usage: sleep NUMBER[SUFFIX]...
  or:  sleep OPTION
Pause for NUMBER seconds.  SUFFIX may be `s' for seconds (the default),
`m' for minutes, `h' for hours or `d' for days.  Unlike most implementations
that require NUMBER be an integer, here NUMBER may be an arbitrary floating
point number.  Given two or more arguments, pause for the amount of time
specified by the sum of their values.

      --help     display this help and exit
      --version  output version information and exit
```



SchwarzerMagierm hat gesagt.:


> das mit PID ermitel müste ja mit PS ./teamspeack ... gehen


Ja, ps und grep.

Gruß


----------



## erik s. (15. August 2012)

Oder pgrep bzw. pkill


----------



## SchwarzerMagierm (22. August 2012)

Bin grade im urlaub ich schaue pmorgen mal wie mein scrpt  bis her ausieht


----------



## deepthroat (22. August 2012)

Vor dem Server-Absturz hatte ich dir auf dein Skript hin noch eine Antwort geschrieben, hast du die schon gesehen?

Gruß


----------



## SchwarzerMagierm (23. August 2012)

ne leider net aber ich hatte doch hier minen script hinein gelegt mh


----------



## deepthroat (23. August 2012)

SchwarzerMagierm hat gesagt.:


> ne leider net aber ich hatte doch hier minen script hinein gelegt mh


Ja, das hab ich gesehen. Das konnte so nicht funktionieren.

Man muß gar nicht die PID mit ps oder sonstigem ermitteln. Das TS Startskript schreibt die PID in eine Datei. Die kann man dann auslesen...

Gruß


----------



## SchwarzerMagierm (23. August 2012)

Okay dann muss ich mal schauen in welche datei xD
ts schreib es in die datei ts3server.pid


----------

